# RS485 -> Ethernet Schnittstelle



## Joe Müller (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

für ein Projekt muss ich eine Wetterstation (WS501-UMB von Lufft), welche eine RS485-Schnittstelle besitzt über LAN an einen PC oder Server anschließen.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bei der Frage welche Schnittstelle für die Umsetzung von RS485 auf Ethernet nötig ist. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf eine SPS gestoßen. Ist eine Konvertierung mit einer teuren und (für mich) aufwendig zu programmierenden SPS unbedingt nötig? Kann man alternativ auch einen fertigen Adapter verwenden? Beispielsweise bin ich auch auf den NET485 Serial RS422/485 to Ethernet Adapter/Converter von gridconnect gestoßen. Müsste man so ein Gerät dann auch programmieren, oder wäre die Datenumwandlung dann quasi "Plug and Play"?
Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch die Grundproblematik bei der Umwandlung näher bringen. Im Datenblatt der Wetterstation steht was von "offenes Protokoll" - was bedeutet das?

Wahrscheinlich sind meine Fragen viel zu einfach für dieses Forum, jedoch bin ich in Sachen Datenprotokolle ziemlicher Anfänger und die Zeit bis zur geforderten Inbetriebnahme der Wetterstation drängt leider.

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe

Joe M.


----------



## acid (20 Februar 2016)

Du brauchst vermutlich keine SPS sondern so etwas: http://www.moxa.com/product/Serial_Device_Servers.htm
Der Treiber dieser Geräte erstellt einen virtuellen COM-Port auf dem PC, über den kannst du deine Wetterstation ansprechen. 

Solche Geräte gibts auch von anderen Herstellern (Phoenix Contact zB), ich würde aber einen namhaften verwenden, mit Chinaböllern spart man an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## HausSPSler (20 Februar 2016)

Hi,
oder aber so was Raspberry Pi und Raspi Comm Rs485 Modul & CODESYS:
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247#p14144

Grüße


----------



## Joe Müller (21 Februar 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Ich denke ich werd's mal mit einem Phoenix Schnittstellenwandler (COMSERVER BASIC 232/422/485 - 2313478) versuchen.
Liegt aktuell bei 285€, was auch deutlich günstiger als eine SPS wäre.

Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2016)

Joe Müller schrieb:


> Liegt aktuell bei 285€, was auch deutlich günstiger als eine SPS wäre.


Die Moxa NPort Geräteserver 5130, 5130A und DE-311 kosten nur ca die Hälfte, und die gibt es auch mit PoE.
Brauchst Du eine Bauform für TS-35? Moxa hat auch ein passendes Mounting Kit für DIN-Rail (DK-35A).

Harald


----------



## acid (21 Februar 2016)

Ich müsste suchen, aber ich glaube einer von Phoenix verstaubt hier noch irgendwo. Wenn Bedarf besteht, einfach melden.


----------

